# Heads up Friends



## kenspain (Oct 22, 2018)

For those traveling in Spain that care, Today i went to the bank to pay in the takings from the shop the bank found in the 20 euro notes 3 of them were forged so the only way to tell is the paper and on silver mark on the back of the note. They told me a lot have been turning up since last month :wave:


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 22, 2018)

We accepted a forged £20 last month and they are very very good as well.  The hologram on the silver stip doesn’t work on them.


----------



## BTE (Oct 22, 2018)

kenspain said:


> For those traveling in Spain that care, Today i went to the bank to pay in the takings from the shop the bank found in the 20 euro notes 3 of them were forged so the only way to tell is the paper and on silver mark on the back of the note. They told me a lot have been turning up since last month :wave:



Heading out to Spain in 2 weeks for 5 month,so interested on how you tell the difference.

Can you expand on your comments a bit more Kev. IE, the papers thinner ,thicker etc.!!

Cheers Cris.


----------



## BTE (Oct 22, 2018)

kenspain said:


> For those traveling in Spain that care, Today i went to the bank to pay in the takings from the shop the bank found in the 20 euro notes 3 of them were forged so the only way to tell is the paper and on silver mark on the back of the note. They told me a lot have been turning up since last month :wave:




Sorry Ken called you Kev in my last post.:rolleyes2:

Cheers Cris.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 22, 2018)

BTE said:


> Sorry Ken called you Kev in my last post.:rolleyes2:
> 
> Cheers Cris.


That's nothing to some of the things he gets called :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Oct 22, 2018)

*Ferry*

We on Dover ferry 9-30 tomorrow and in Spain 5 days later....will be watching for the dodgy notes!!
Thanks for the warning Ken. Maja


----------



## kenspain (Oct 22, 2018)

BTE said:


> Heading out to Spain in 2 weeks for 5 month,so interested on how you tell the difference.
> 
> Can you expand on your comments a bit more Kev. IE, the papers thinner ,thicker etc.!!
> 
> Cheers Cris.



The paper is thicker and on the back is what looks like a silver shield and is very badly done leaning over and not shiny. I never said this but if you end up with one wait till the night find a nice bar thats full and have a quick drink and go


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for the tip off Ken.


----------



## QFour (Oct 23, 2018)

I had that with a bank in The Uk. Paid some notes in and cashier said there were four that didn’t look right and they would have to keep them. I asked to see what was wrong and eventually she handed them back. I put them in my pocket as she was explaining that she needed them back. No way was I about to loose £80. They were that good we just put them in the petty cash tin and used them.

Thanks for the warning Ken ..

We meet a trio of people yesterday in Oliva trying to change £ into € the banks did not want to know unless you had a Spanish bank account.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 23, 2018)

Gess i only made a few for the bookies and there in spain within a few days,sorry about the holograms i will do better next round.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## bobj808 (Oct 25, 2018)

When I was in the police I  ran a counterfeit currency operation over many months. When we biffed the print works I was a millionaire for a day! Among other notes, they group were doing Euros, they were awfully good, and like the UK notes they were printing were impossible to tell apart from genuine. They really focussed on one particular bank in the UK and were so good the banks were filling their ATMs with them. There were so many in circulation with the potential of so many more that the bank in question brought out new design notes. Used to be 50s but now 20s as very few people trust a 50. These Euros being described are obviously pretty amateur efforts, but shows you have to be careful. They even fooled the UV test most premises use as they initially washed the paper in UV ink before printing. Bob


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 25, 2018)

When in the antiques business I must have had quite a few dodgy notes pass through my hands, but never the banks, and to be honest I treated all notes as legal tender on the the principle that it got given to me and therefore could continue to have its face value. I doubt whether much cash in that business ever saw the inside of a bank.
I do take offence in shops when they inspect my notes and make a point of inspecting the change intimately.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 25, 2018)

The only reason to take offence to someone checking your money is that you might be caught trying to pass on the false ones, which you admit to doing and end up been the loser. Anyone who hands one to us and its discovered will not get it back and the police will be called. 99% of the time we make it obvious we check notes especially at such as car boot sales. It makes it less likely those trying to use counterfeit notes will try it with us.
Anyone doing it knowingly is deliberately stealing. As they take the goods and whatever change is due.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 25, 2018)

I had counterfeit £20  it was handed back to me at a bar , so how did I get It  ,could not have been given to me as change  I had not sold anything so how did I get a fake £20  ,  the only place I get cash from is a cash machine .


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 25, 2018)

bobj808 said:


> When I was in the police I  ran a counterfeit currency operation over many months. When we biffed the print works I was a millionaire for a day! Among other notes, they group were doing Euros, they were awfully good, and like the UK notes they were printing were impossible to tell apart from genuine. They really focussed on one particular bank in the UK and were so good the banks were filling their ATMs with them. There were so many in circulation with the potential of so many more that the bank in question brought out new design notes. Used to be 50s but now 20s as very few people trust a 50. These Euros being described are obviously pretty amateur efforts, but shows you have to be careful. They even fooled the UV test most premises use as they initially washed the paper in UV ink before printing. Bob



NOW WE KNOW , He ran the counterfeit operation whilst in the POLICE :cheers::scared::lol-053:

At least those very dodgy pound coins are finished with until the bad men get  them sorted but as the pound is worth sod all  they might not  bother with the effort.


----------



## bobj808 (Oct 25, 2018)

I didn't get to keep the 'money' lol. But the notes were good. They even managed to get hologram silver tape to stamp into the Euros. They had such a demand for moody blue badges as well the poor criminals had to work into the evening most days. No Working Time Directive rules for them


----------

